# Bay hippie outfitters 11/4 trout slam !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh and myself both had our trout limits early Friday morning ! Trout fishing is heating up and we have open days in November and December ! Come get on the fish with bay hippie outfitters !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

